# Linux auf IBM PPC Maschine RS/6000

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem im PPC-Howto drin steht, dass es gehen soll :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-ppc.xml?part=1&chap=2

-> Jap, da steht  unter Hardware Requirements: IBM  	 RS/6000, iSeries, pSeries

... sollte es ja gehen !

Leider wird in diesem Howto im großen Ganzen nur die Apple-Schiene angesprochen  :Sad: 

Ich hab hier ne 7044-170 von IBM und würde gerne gentoo drauf installieren.

Hat jemand sowas am laufen bzw. irgendwelche Tips dazu ?

Würde mich sehr freuen, zumal ja viel auch für ppc verfügbar ist. Und ne Grafik brauch ich eigentlich nicht umgebingt.

Das Ganze soll nen Server geben.

Ich versprech auch, wenns funktioniert, ein IBM Install Howto zu schreiben !

----------

## himpierre

Ich habe hier eine RS/6000 als Server laufen. DHCP und Mantis. Dafür reichts noch. Problem ist die Kiste dazu zu bewegen von CD oder Floppy Linux zu booten. Glaube ich habe irgendeine Debian Floppy benutzt.

----------

## tazinblack

Hi !

Also wies aussieht, kann ich ne SLES9 von CD über serielle Konsole booten.

Installation über Monitor geht nicht, da ist irgendwie der Grafiktreiber nicht passend.

Leider hatte ich nur die erste CD davon runtergeladen, aber der Rest ist unterwegs.

Wenn ich doch ne SLES zum laufen krieg, müsste doch auch ein gentoo laufen.

Was für nen bootloader hast Du da am laufen ? Hast Du da Grafik drauf, und was für ne Maschine ists denn ?

Da müsste irgendwo nen Schild mit Typ und SN drauf sein vorne. Der Typ würde mir natürlich reichen.

----------

## dertobi123

Also, die 7044-170 ist eine sog. "CHRP" Kiste - ich selbst habe bisher nur eine PREP (7043-140) zum Leben mit Gentoo erwecken können (mangels Hardware  :Razz: ). Vieles ist daher Vermutung und "was ich so mitbekommen" habe  :Wink: .

AFAIK sollte die Gentoo PPC CD auf der Kiste bootbar sein, wenn nicht ists ne aktuelle OpenSUSE oder SLES CD eigentlich auf jeden Fall (Parameter "rescue" nicht vergessen bei Nutzung der seriellen Konsole, YaST über die serielle Konsole ist zwar ein Erlebnis .... aber auch nicht mehr). Installation sollte problemlos wie im Handbuch beschrieben möglich sein, als Bootloader kommt yaboot zum Einsatz.

Viel Erfolg!

(Mit einer CHRP Maschine hast du es schonmal (abgesehen von dem Mehr an Leistung) einfacher als ich mit meiner PREP RS/6000)

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo dertobi123 !

Also ne 7043-140 hätte ich auch noch rumstehen, aber die zieht die Wurst nicht vom Teller !

Die gentoo ppc 2006.1 bootet jedenfalls nicht. Bei der SLES10 bekomm ich die Konsole nicht passend eingestellt und bei der SLES9 fehlen mir im Moment noch die CDs > CD1. Ich werds aber morgen versuchen.

Meinst Du ich komm dann über die Suse zu gentoo ?

Sollte ich da ne zweite Partition gleich mit einplanen ? Oder ist das Ding trotz allem so langsam, dass es Wochen dauern würde, alles selber zu bauen ?

...Fragen über Fragen, aber wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm *g*

Jedenfalls schon mal vielen Dank !

----------

## dertobi123

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Also ne 7043-140 hätte ich auch noch rumstehen, aber die zieht die Wurst nicht vom Teller !

 

Nett formuliert  :Wink:  Falls dir doch mal nach Wurst ist: Meine Notizen zur Installation hab ich mal hier [1] notiert.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Die gentoo ppc 2006.1 bootet jedenfalls nicht. Bei der SLES10 bekomm ich die Konsole nicht passend eingestellt und bei der SLES9 fehlen mir im Moment noch die CDs > CD1. Ich werds aber morgen versuchen.
> 
> Meinst Du ich komm dann über die Suse zu gentoo ?

 

Ja, CD1 reicht, daher das "rescue" als Kernelparameter beim boot  :Wink:  Dann isses quasi ne "normale" Installationsumgebung wie es auch eine Gentoo CD wäre aus der dann ne "normale" Gentoo Installation möglich.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Sollte ich da ne zweite Partition gleich mit einplanen ? Oder ist das Ding trotz allem so langsam, dass es Wochen dauern würde, alles selber zu bauen ?

 

Zweite Partition für SuSE/Gentoo oder wie? Also ... sagen wir so ... es dauert keine Wochen, ist mit ner aktuellen CPU aber sicher nicht vergleichbar - wobei so eine 400MHz PowerPC CPU in einer anständigen Hülle verpackt schon ein bisschen mehr wegmacht als ein vergleichbarer K6-2  :Wink: 

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> ...Fragen über Fragen, aber wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm *g*

 

So schauts aus   :Cool: 

[1] https://blog.scherbaum.info/2006/10/22/linux-auf-ibm-rs6000-43p-140/

----------

## tazinblack

Hi ! 

Super, mit rescue kann ich SLES10 booten. SLES9 hatte mir schon mal die Platte partitioniert :

```

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          17       17392   41  PPC PReP Boot

/dev/sda2              18         960      965632   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             961        8678     7903232   83  Linux

```

Ich hab jetzt die sda3 als ext3 formatiert und sda2 als swap.

Jetzt ist noch die Frage, mit welchem FS ich diese PPC PReP Boot Partition formatiere ?

Sollte ja was sein, was yaboot nachher lesen kann.

Netzwerk krieg ich auch ans laufen und kann nach außen pingen.

Leider gibts unter SLES10 weder Links, Lynx noch wget.

Jetzt mal sehen, wies weitergeht.

Für weitere Tips bin ich natürlich dankbar !

Edit : Nachdem ich jetzt festgestellt hab, dass die Kiste nen 64 Bit Prozessor hat, ists klar, warum die gentoo ppc32 CD nicht bootet !

Jetzt versuch ich mal die ppc64 CD.

----------

## bbgermany

iirc wird die PPC PReP Partition garnicht formatiert. Da wandert der Kernel später hin (manuelles kopieren iirc, ist schon lange her).

@dertobi123

SuSE auf ner IBM RS/6000 oder auch auf ner IBM OpenPower installiert man nicht via Konsole, das geht in den meisten Fällen schief, so wie bei mir in der Firma auf einer OpenPower 720. Man gibt am Bootprompt noch folgende Optionen mit: vnc=1 vncpasswd=<wasauchimmer>. Dann schnappt man sicht den TightVNC Client oder einen Java fähigen Webbrowser und installiert von dort aus weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> iirc wird die PPC PReP Partition garnicht formatiert. Da wandert der Kernel später hin (manuelles kopieren iirc, ist schon lange her).
> 
> @dertobi123
> 
> SuSE auf ner IBM RS/6000 oder auch auf ner IBM OpenPower installiert man nicht via Konsole, das geht in den meisten Fällen schief, so wie bei mir in der Firma auf einer OpenPower 720. Man gibt am Bootprompt noch folgende Optionen mit: vnc=1 vncpasswd=<wasauchimmer>. Dann schnappt man sicht den TightVNC Client oder einen Java fähigen Webbrowser und installiert von dort aus weiter 

 

Kannst Du mir mal verraten, wieso man eine OpenPower Maschine kauft, um dann Linux drauf zu fahren ?

Da muss man doch i.d.R. die Software noch für PPC portieren, oder ?

Wär das nicht sinnvoller, einfach ne Intel Kiste zu kaufen ? Die kosten deutlich weniger und sind ja inzwischen von der Rechenleistung auch nicht zu verachten.

Welcher Vorteil bringt einem die PPC-Architektur ? Das konnte mir die IBM bis heute auch noch nicht erklären und Du bist der erste, den ich kenne, der Openpower wirklich im Einsatz hat.

Vielleicht sollte ich das zukünftig ja auch machen ??!

----------

## bbgermany

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Kannst Du mir mal verraten, wieso man eine OpenPower Maschine kauft, um dann Linux drauf zu fahren ?
> 
> Da muss man doch i.d.R. die Software noch für PPC portieren, oder ?
> 
> Wär das nicht sinnvoller, einfach ne Intel Kiste zu kaufen ? Die kosten deutlich weniger und sind ja inzwischen von der Rechenleistung auch nicht zu verachten.
> ...

 

die Maschine wurde uns von einem Kunden geschenkt, der dort eigentlich einen Oracle Server installieren wollte. Nun fungiert diese nette Maschine als Nagios-Server, Gateway und mit noch ein paar anderen Diensten in "meinem" Firmennetz  :Wink: 

btw, hier mal die Specs:

```

...

processor       : 3

cpu             : POWER5 (gr)

clock           : 1654.344000MHz

revision        : 2.2

timebase        : 207051000

machine         : CHRP IBM,9124-720

```

~4.8GB RAM, 3x36GB (leider ohne RAID)

um deine Frage hinsichtlich warum Linux zu beantworten: Die Maschine wird wahlweise NUR mit SuSE Linux Enterprise Server 9 oder RedHat Advanced Server 3 ausgeliefert  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> um deine Frage hinsichtlich warum Linux zu beantworten: Die Maschine wird wahlweise NUR mit SuSE Linux Enterprise Server 9 oder RedHat Advanced Server 3 ausgeliefert 

 

Siehst Du, das mein ich ! Die Maschine war wie es sich anhört nur ein "Fehlerkauf" und Oracle lief wohl nicht zuverlässig oder gabs gar nicht dafür.

Das ist das was ich mich immer frage : Wer kauft solche Openpowermaschinen und vor allem für was ?

Die SuSE- bzw. RH-Unterstützung ist bestimmt auch nicht der Hit, oder ?

Hast Du jetzt gentoo drauf ?

4,8 GB ist natürlich beeindruckend ! Ist bestimmt Pfeilschnell mit Power5@1,5GHz.

----------

## bbgermany

ich hatte versucht gentoo zu installieren, das booten ist aber immer mit nen kernel-panic weggeflogen. der controller treiber war im kernel fest drin und trotzdem konnte er kein device sda(1-X) anlegen. so haben wir dann wieder suse installiert  :Rolling Eyes: 

zum damaligen zeitpunkt gab es wie du richtig erkannt hast kein oracle (zumindest kein stable) für ppc-linux. jetzt sieht das anders aus. 

rh hab ich nie ausprobiert aber suse läuft recht gut damit, mal abgesehen davon, dass du mindestens SP1 brauchtest um nur installieren zu können  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tazinblack

So, 

jetzt hab ich von der ppc64 cd gebootet und das klappt wie am Schnürchen.  :Smile: 

Jetzt hab ich folgende Fragen :

-Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Userland32 und Userland64 ?

-Im Handbuch steht, dass genkernel noch nicht voll funktionstüchtig ist für ppc64 aber unter 

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=genkernel stehts als stable drin.

Kann man genkernel jetzt verwenden oder nicht ?

----------

## dertobi123

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> @dertobi123
> 
> SuSE auf ner IBM RS/6000 oder auch auf ner IBM OpenPower installiert man nicht via Konsole, das geht in den meisten Fällen schief, so wie bei mir in der Firma auf einer OpenPower 720. Man gibt am Bootprompt noch folgende Optionen mit: vnc=1 vncpasswd=<wasauchimmer>. Dann schnappt man sicht den TightVNC Client oder einen Java fähigen Webbrowser und installiert von dort aus weiter 

 

Danke für den Tipp  :Wink:  Ich hatte zwar noch nie das Bedürfnis und die Anekdote stammte auch eher aus dem Vergessen des "rescue" und der folgenden Bespassung durch YaST auf der seriellen Konsole ... *Falls* ich aber einmal in die Verlegenheit kommt nen SLES auf so eine Kiste zu werfen - vorab schonmal Danke  :Smile:  Davon ab gehört zu "größeren" OpenPOWER Maschinen afaik ein eigenes Mangementsystem zum Verwalten der Maschine, virtueller Partitionen, etc. - bei kleineren erledigt sich das auch via Webfrontend. Leider ist mir so eine Kiste noch nicht in die Hände gefallen (bevorzugt natürlich einer der "größeren")  :Wink: 

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> -Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Userland32 und Userland64 ?

 

Es besteht die Möglichkeit das Userland (also alles ausser dem Kernel) wahlweise in 32 oder 64bit zu betreiben. Mangels Erfahrung kann ich zu Vor- oder Nachteilen da leider nichts wirklich brauchbares sagen.

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> -Im Handbuch steht, dass genkernel noch nicht voll funktionstüchtig ist für ppc64 aber unter 
> 
> http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=genkernel stehts als stable drin.

 

Die ppc64 Installationsmedien (also speziell die Kombination Kernel/initramfs) werden (bzw. *sollten*) mit genkernel erstellt worden sein, womit die Grundfunktionalität sicherlich gegeben sein sollte - was weitere kleine Architekturabhängige Probleme sicherlich nicht ganz ausschliesst.

----------

## tazinblack

So, Kernel wird gebaut ...

Jetzt steht als nächstes drin, dass man vmlinux nach /boot kopieren soll. Die boot-Partition ist aber inzwischen weder formatiert noch gemountet.

Ich weiß ja gar nicht, mit welchem fs ich die formatieren soll, damit das nachher mit yaboot funktioniert ??!

Hat da noch jemand nen Tip ??

Edit : ok , habs geschnallt ! Die /dev/sda1 ist keine /boot sondern dient für den Bootloader yaboot. Der Kernel liegt zwar unter /boot, aber das gehört zu / also zu /dev/sda3 !!!

Ohhh, hoffentlich hab ich im Kernel nix vergessen ! Manches im Handbuch gibts unter 2.6.18 nicht mehr. :-{

----------

## bbgermany

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Danke für den Tipp  Ich hatte zwar noch nie das Bedürfnis und die Anekdote stammte auch eher aus dem Vergessen des "rescue" und der folgenden Bespassung durch YaST auf der seriellen Konsole ... *Falls* ich aber einmal in die Verlegenheit kommt nen SLES auf so eine Kiste zu werfen - vorab schonmal Danke  Davon ab gehört zu "größeren" OpenPOWER Maschinen afaik ein eigenes Mangementsystem zum Verwalten der Maschine, virtueller Partitionen, etc. - bei kleineren erledigt sich das auch via Webfrontend. Leider ist mir so eine Kiste noch nicht in die Hände gefallen (bevorzugt natürlich einer der "größeren") 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

alle openpower maschinen haben einen hypervisor. somit ist eine betriebsvirtualisierung auf allen verfügbar. es gibt jedoch den "kleinen hypervisor" und den "großen". weder den kleinen noch den großen konnte ich bis dato testen (produktionsmaschine). der kleine ist via web-management verfügbar während für den großen eine hmc (hardware management console) benötigt wird. wenn man diese hat, sollte die virtualisierung mit den etwas neueren rs/6000 modellen auch nicht schwer sein. auch dort arbeit ein linux drauf (auch wenn die ~3000 kostet). gut ist wenigstens, dass man diese nur einmal kaufen muss/kann, denn man kann viele viele maschinen damit verwalten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tazinblack

So, mal wieder nen Statusbericht von mir :

Kernel ist gebaut, yaboot ist installiert, Kernel bootet wiesscheint, System aber leider nur teilweise...

er bleibt stehen mit folgendem Inhalt auf der seriellen Console :

```

Config file read, 4096 bytes

Welcome to yaboot version 1.3.13

Enter "help" to get some basic usage information

boot: linux

Please wait, loading kernel...

   Elf64 kernel loaded...

OF stdout device is: /pci@fef00000/isa@b/serial@i3f8

command line: root=/dev/sda3 ro console=ttyS0,9600

memory layout at init:

  alloc_bottom : 0000000001922000

  alloc_top    : 0000000020000000

  alloc_top_hi : 0000000020000000

  rmo_top      : 0000000020000000

  ram_top      : 0000000020000000

Looking for displays

found display   : /pci@fee00000/display@b, opening ... done

opening PHB /pci@fef00000... done

opening PHB /pci@fee00000... done

instantiating rtas at 0x000000001efb5000 ... done

copying OF device tree ...

Building dt strings...

Building dt structure...

Device tree strings 0x0000000001b23000 -> 0x0000000001b23fee

Device tree struct  0x0000000001b24000 -> 0x0000000001b29000

Calling quiesce ...

returning from prom_init

Using pSeries machine description

Starting Linux PPC64 #2 Fri Nov 24 16:49:56 CET 2006

-----------------------------------------------------

ppc64_pft_size                = 0x0

physicalMemorySize            = 0x20000000

ppc64_caches.dcache_line_size = 0x80

ppc64_caches.icache_line_size = 0x80

htab_address                  = 0xc00000001e000000

htab_hash_mask                = 0xffff

-----------------------------------------------------

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r2 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ss6[boot]0012 Setup Arch

No ramdisk, default root is /dev/sda2

Python workaround: reg0: 18e3388

Python workaround: reg0: 18eb788

PPC64 nvram contains 110592 bytes

[boot]0015 Setup Done

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 131072

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 ro console=ttyS0,9600

mpic: Setting up MPIC " MPIC     " version 1.2 at ffc00000, max 8 CPUs

mpic: ISU size: 16, shift: 4, mask: f

mpic: Initializing for 32 sources

mpic: Detected reversed IPI registers

i8259 legacy interrupt controller initialized

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

```

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich im Kernel nicht alles drin hab.

Es war ja auch überhaupt nichts vorselektiert im menuconfig, wie ich das von x86 her kenne. 

Naja jetzt steh ich und rätsele was noch fehlt ??!

Kann da jemand helfen ?

----------

## bbgermany

Kannst du mal bitte die Ausgabe von lspci (von der LiveCD) und deine Kernel-config posten?

----------

## tazinblack

Hi,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, hier die gewünschten Infos :

```
00:0b.0 ISA bridge: Symphony Labs W83C553 (rev 10)

00:0c.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53C896/897 (rev 05)

00:0c.1 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53C896/897 (rev 05)

00:10.0 Ethernet controller: Trident Microsystems 4DWave DX (rev 26)

0001:40:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: IBM GXT 3000P (rev 02)

```

Kernelconfig kommt gleich !

----------

## tazinblack

Hier die Kernelconfig :

(sorry, ist ein wenig lang !)

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r2

# Fri Nov 24 16:19:49 2006

#

CONFIG_PPC64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_PPC_MERGE=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_IRQ_PER_CPU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_PPC=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_PPC_OF=y

CONFIG_PPC_UDBG_16550=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TBSYNC=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_UIMAGE is not set

#

# Processor support

#

# CONFIG_POWER4_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_POWER3=y

CONFIG_POWER4=y

CONFIG_PPC_FPU=y

# CONFIG_ALTIVEC is not set

CONFIG_PPC_STD_MMU=y

CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

# CONFIG_SYSVIPC is not set

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Platform support

#

CONFIG_PPC_MULTIPLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_PPC_ISERIES is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED6xx is not set

# CONFIG_APUS is not set

CONFIG_PPC_PSERIES=y

CONFIG_PPC_PMAC=y

CONFIG_PPC_PMAC64=y

# CONFIG_PPC_MAPLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPC_CELL is not set

# CONFIG_PPC_CELL_NATIVE is not set

# CONFIG_PPC_IBM_CELL_BLADE is not set

# CONFIG_UDBG_RTAS_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_XICS=y

CONFIG_U3_DART=y

CONFIG_PPC_RTAS=y

CONFIG_RTAS_ERROR_LOGGING=y

CONFIG_RTAS_PROC=y

# CONFIG_RTAS_FLASH is not set

# CONFIG_MMIO_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_MPIC_BROKEN_U3=y

CONFIG_IBMVIO=y

# CONFIG_IBMEBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PPC_MPC106 is not set

CONFIG_PPC_970_NAP=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

# CONFIG_WANT_EARLY_SERIAL is not set

CONFIG_MPIC=y

#

# Kernel options

#

#

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_FORCE_MAX_ZONEORDER=13

# CONFIG_IOMMU_VMERGE is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_PPC_SPLPAR is not set

CONFIG_EEH=y

# CONFIG_SCANLOG is not set

# CONFIG_LPARCFG is not set

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_PPC_64K_PAGES is not set

# CONFIG_PROC_DEVICETREE is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

# CONFIG_PM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

#

# Bus options

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

# CONFIG_MPIC_WEIRD is not set

CONFIG_PPC_I8259=y

# CONFIG_PPC_INDIRECT_PCI is not set

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_START=0xc000000000000000

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PACKET is not set

# CONFIG_UNIX is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IBMVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Macintosh device drivers

#

# CONFIG_ADB_PMU is not set

# CONFIG_PMAC_SMU is not set

# CONFIG_WINDFARM is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBMVETH is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=y

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_MV643XX_ETH is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

CONFIG_PPP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=y

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=y

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=y

# CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

# CONFIG_PPPOE is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PMACZILOG is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_HVC_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_HVC_RTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HVCS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_AGP is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

#

# Sound

#

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

# CONFIG_USB is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_FS=y

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

# CONFIG_MSDOS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_VFAT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

# CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSTACKS is not set

# CONFIG_BOOTX_TEXT is not set

# CONFIG_PPC_EARLY_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#
```

----------

## bbgermany

Du solltest auch mal nachsehen, ob du in deiner inittab einen Eintrag, der in etwa wie dieser hier aussieht, hast.

```

hvsi:1235:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 9600 hvsi0 vt102

```

Ohne einen solchen bekommst du kein Login via serieller Console.

Diese Datei sollte auch recht hilfreich sein: serial-console.txt. Das ist die Dokumentation aus den Kernelquellen.

----------

## tazinblack

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Du solltest auch mal nachsehen, ob du in deiner inittab einen Eintrag, der in etwa wie dieser hier aussieht, hast.
> 
> ```
> 
> hvsi:1235:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 9600 hvsi0 vt102
> ...

 

Da gibts bei mir einen, aber mit 19200 KBit/s :

```

...

hvc0:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 9600 hvc0

hvsi:2345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 19200 hvsi0

...

```

Ich stell den mal auf 9600 und bei den runlevels auch auf 1 

also :

```

hvsi:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty -L 9600 hvsi0

```

... und versuche es nochmal

----------

## tazinblack

...sorry, das ändert auch nichts  :Sad: 

----------

## bbgermany

Vielleicht musst du im Kernel noch folgende Optionen setzen:

```

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING

CONFIG_HVC_CONSOLE

CONFIG_HVC_RTAS

CONFIG_HVCS

```

Ich schau gleich mal nach meiner Kernel-Config für die OpenPower.

EDIT: Auszug aus der OpenPower Konfiguration:

```

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_ECC=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_PMACZILOG is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_ICOM=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM=m

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

CONFIG_HVC_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HVCS=m

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

```

----------

## rage against the machine

Habe nach 5 deprimierenden Installationen auf meinem Powerbook G4 aufgegeben und werde mir eine andere Distri suchen die etwas einfacher zu installieren ist.

Wenigstens habe ich es versucht.

Kann mir jemand andere Distris für meinem PPC empfehlen, aber bitte kein SUSE Linux, kein Ubuntu, kein Mandriva und kein Fedora.

----------

## dertobi123

 *rage against the machine wrote:*   

> Kann mir jemand andere Distris für meinem PPC empfehlen, aber bitte kein SUSE Linux, kein Ubuntu, kein Mandriva und kein Fedora.

 

Debian.

----------

## rage against the machine

Danke für die Info, wußte gar nicht das Debian auch ppc macht.

----------

## bbgermany

oder das ur-ppc: Yellow Dog (http://www.terrasoftsolutions.com/products/ydl/)

----------

## tazinblack

So, jetzt bin ich wieder ein Stückchen weiter !

Jetzt bootet er bis an die Stelle, wo die Filesysteme gemountet werden.

Dann kommt irgend ein udev Fehler und danach versucht er das FS zu prüfen mit fsck.ext3 was er nicht findet.

Es ist aber installiert, hab ich überprüft.

Vermutlich ist das die Ursache, warum er dann meint, dass das FS corrupt ist.

Ich denke dass ich kurz vorm Durchbruch bin.

Hier die Ausgabe im Detail ab dem Bereich SCSI :

```

sym0: <896> rev 0x5 at pci 0000:00:0c.0 irq 17

sym0: No NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-40, SE, parity checking

sym0: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi0 : sym-2.2.3

  Vendor: IBM       Model: CDRM00203     !K  Rev: 1_03

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

 target0:0:1: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:1: asynchronous

 target0:0:1: FAST-10 SCSI 10.0 MB/s ST (100 ns, offset 15)

 target0:0:1: Domain Validation skipping write tests

 target0:0:1: Ending Domain Validation

 target0:0:4: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 31)

  Vendor: IBM       Model: DNES-309170W      Rev: SAGU

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 03

 target0:0:4: tagged command queuing enabled, command queue depth 16.

 target0:0:4: Beginning Domain Validation

 target0:0:4: asynchronous

 target0:0:4: wide asynchronous

 target0:0:4: FAST-20 WIDE SCSI 40.0 MB/s ST (50 ns, offset 31)

 target0:0:4: Domain Validation skipping write tests

 target0:0:4: Ending Domain Validation

scsi 0:0:4:0: phase change 2-3 12@20000f60 resid=11.

sym1: <896> rev 0x5 at pci 0000:00:0c.1 irq 18

sym1: No NVRAM, ID 7, Fast-40, LVD, parity checking

sym1: SCSI BUS has been reset.

scsi1 : sym-2.2.3

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

st: Version 20050830, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

SCSI device sda: 17774160 512-byte hdwr sectors (9100 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 17774160 512-byte hdwr sectors (9100 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:4:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sr0: scsi-1 drive

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

sd 0:0:4:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 188k freed

INIT: version 2.86 booting

udevsend[901]: main: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

udevsend[903]: main: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

udevsend[902]: main: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

udevsend[904]: main: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

Gentoo Linux; http://www.gentoo.org/

 Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2

Press I to enter interactive boot mode

 * Mounting proc at /proc ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Mounting sysfs at /sys ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev for udev ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Seeding /dev with needed nodes ...                                     [ ok ]

 * Setting up proper hotplug agent ...

 *   Using netlink for hotplug events...

                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting udevd ...udevd[983]: init_udevd_socket: error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

udevd[983]: main: error initializing udevd socket: Illegal seek

                                                     [ !! ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...              [ ok ]

 * Letting udev process events ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Finalizing udev configuration ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Mounting devpts at /dev/pts ...                                        [ ok ]

 * Checking root filesystem ...fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

 * Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(

                                                                          [ !! ]

Give root password for maintenance

(or type Control-D to continue):

```

Edit : Wenn ich mich dann anmelde und versuche fsck.ext3 von Hand zu machen kommt der selbe Fehler :

```

(none) ~ # fsck.ext3 /dev/sda3

e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

(none) ~ #

```

...und unter dev gibts es kein sda also scheint das doch ein udev-Problem zu sein.

----------

## bbgermany

welche version von udev hast du denn im einsatz?

----------

## tazinblack

Habs gefunden ! 

Hatte im Kernel UNIX DOMAIN SOCKETS unter NETWORK DEVICES nicht ausgewählt.

Gut das es Leute gibt, die irgendwelche Sachen einfach mal im Kernel abschalten und dann Fehler bekommen  :Smile: 

udev ist die aktuelle, welche portage grad als stable empfielt.

Jetzt meckert er noch, dass er keine RealTimeClock ansprechen kann.

Hab deshalb auf Verdacht mal div. Sachen im Kernel eingebaut. Compile läuft grade ...

----------

## tazinblack

Hey, das hat auch funktioniert  :Smile: 

Leider gehts jetzt an nächste Problem 

```
 * Starting vixie-cron ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Starting local ...                                                     [ ok ]

INIT: Id "hvc0" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "hvsi" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
```

Da bleibt er stehen.

Leider ist der SSHD noch nicht oben. 

Mal sehen, ob ich den überhaupt in den runlevels hab.

...

----------

## tazinblack

Sieht so aus, wie wenn ich keine devices für hvc0 und hvsi0 habe :

```
Nov 28 09:37:35 li77x9 agetty[4606]: /dev/hvc0: cannot open as standard input: No such device

Nov 28 09:37:45 li77x9 agetty[4607]: /dev/hvsi0: No such file or directory
```

dmesg zeigt mir folgendes :

```

hvc_console: tty open failed, no vty associated with tty

```

Wie bekomme ich die zum Leben ?

Ich versuch jetzt gleich mal nen emerge --sync und nen emerge -Dup world

----------

## bbgermany

könnte es sein, dass du anstatt eines hvsi oder hvc ports eine ganz normale serielle schnittstelle hast? aka ttyS0 oder ttyS1

----------

## tazinblack

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> könnte es sein, dass du anstatt eines hvsi oder hvc ports eine ganz normale serielle schnittstelle hast? aka ttyS0 oder ttyS1

 

Bingo ! Da hätte ich ja auch selber drauf kommen können !

Ich hab jetzt in der inittab die "normalen" Consolen aktiviert also die Zeilen serial consoles  /dev/ttyS0 und /dev/ttyS1 einkommentiert

Dann noch ein 

```
kill -1 1
```

Und schon funktionieren die.

Damit hab ich jetzt ein funktionierendes System auf einer IBM RS/6000 7044-44    Model 44p-170 

Sollte da ein HowTo gewünscht sein, bitte melden ! Dann schreib ich das zusammen.

Vielen Dank an alle die mich hier nicht im Stich gelassen haben ! 

Ich denke es wird noch das ein oder andere Problem auftauchen, mal sehen.

----------

## bbgermany

Ich bin gerne bereit weiterzuhelfen  :Very Happy: 

Ich werde im Laufe der nächsten Wochen nämlich mal die Virtualisierung mit "meiner" OpenPower versuchen (HMC lässt grüßen  :Very Happy: )

----------

## dertobi123

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Damit hab ich jetzt ein funktionierendes System auf einer IBM RS/6000 7044-44    Model 44p-170 
> 
> Sollte da ein HowTo gewünscht sein, bitte melden ! Dann schreib ich das zusammen.

 

Ja, ein kurzes "was musste ich anders machen, als es im Handbuch steht" wäre fein  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Damit hab ich jetzt ein funktionierendes System auf einer IBM RS/6000 7044-44    Model 44p-170 
> 
> Sollte da ein HowTo gewünscht sein, bitte melden ! Dann schreib ich das zusammen. 
> 
> Ja, ein kurzes "was musste ich anders machen, als es im Handbuch steht" wäre fein 

 

Gerne, und wo soll das hin ?

----------

## dertobi123

Dokumentationsforum, Wiki, gentoo.de oder je nach Umfang Integration ins ppc(64) Handbuch.

Edit: Den "richtigen" Ort zu finden ist nicht so einfach, deshalb steht mein Kram bisher auch nur bei mir Blog.

----------

